# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  واجب على كل الأعضاء الدعاء لتعجيل فرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان

## Sweet Magic

**
*واجب على كل الأعضاء الدعاء لتعجيل فرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان (ارجو التثبيت)*  
 

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.* 
*ارجو من جميع الأعضاء الموالين الذين يهمهم ظهور صاحب الثأر امامنا المنتظر عجل الله فرجه بأن يتقدموا له بالدعاء لتعجيل في فرجه الشريف.* 
*هذا لأننا لا يهمنا شئ اكثر من ضهور صاحب العصر والزمان..........*
*اللهم بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.* 


.

----------


## khozam

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.* 



اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

مشكورة خيه Sweet Magik
وجعلنا وانتي من انصارة

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## MOONY

مشكوره خيتو على الموضوع
الله يكتبه في ميزان إعمالك




*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*

*عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو Sweet Magik*

*ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

مشكورة خيتو يعطيكِ الف عافية وتسلم ايدك

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

*عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*السلام عليكم*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

*شكرا لكي اختي*

Sweet Magik


 
*وجعلكي من الذاكرين*


*تقبلي تحياتي لكي*

*وشكرا*

----------


## دانة الشوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

جعلنا وإياكم من انصاره وأعوانه

----------


## خادمة المهدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

جعلنا وإياكم من انصاره وأعوانه

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## LUCKY

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

*عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*
*يسلموا على الطرح الموفق*
*تحياتي lucky*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


*احسنتي خيووه بارك الله فيك*

----------


## كراريه

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

مولاي يافرج الله عجل على ظهورك

----------


## مرتضى محمد

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...*
*برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عين الحياة 2007

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## sh0osh0o

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه ولياً وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً ... حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين .*
*العجل العجل يامولاي ياصاحب الزمان*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*




اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان  
  الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو Sweet Magik

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## استغفر ربي

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*




اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*




اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## غرامك شي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هذة الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


*ارجو من جميع الأعضاء الموالين الذين يهمهم ظهور صاحب الثأر امامنا المنتظر عجل الله فرجه بأن يتقدموا له بالدعاء لتعجيل في فرجه الشريف.*


*هذا لأننا لا يهمنا شئ اكثر من ضهور صاحب العصر والزمان..........*
*اللهم بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
يعطيك العافيه 
وانشاء الله الفرج قريب

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## عاشق الصادق

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

*يعطيك اختي الف الف الف*
*1000 عافية*
Sweet Magik

وجعل ان شاء الله في ميزان اعمالك
تحاتي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## زهـور

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.* 
*يعطيك العافية اختي*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا على المروور
بصفحتي والدعاء والتسبيح فيها 
وكله في ميزان أعمالك إنشاء الله

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

خير أعمال أمتي أنتظار الفرج
تحياتي لكم جميعا 
أرجووو التثبيت وذالك نظرا إلى كثرة المشاركه فيه
والأقبال عليها وسأكون شاكر لكم وربي يعطيكم العافيه
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

خير أعمال أمتي أنتظار الفرج
تحياتي لكم جميعا

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

خير أعمال أمتي أنتظار الفرج
تحياتي لكم جميعا 


وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

> بارك الله فيكم وشكرا على المروور
> بصفحتي والدعاء والتسبيح فيها 
> وكله في ميزان أعمالك إنشاء الله
> 
> اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
> 
> خير أعمال أمتي أنتظار الفرج
> تحياتي لكم جميعا 
> أرجووو التثبيت وذالك نظرا إلى كثرة المشاركه فيه
> ...



عفوا هناك خطأ
في المشاركه
وسامحوني على الخطأ
كان على بالي هذي صفحتي وموضوعي
فأرجو المسامحه :embarrest:  والله مستحي وما أدري شقول
واسف على تشويه الصفحه :embarrest:

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم

----------


## سيناريو

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين


تحياتي لكم جميعا 


وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*

----------


## أسرار الليل

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

خير أعمال أمتي أنتظار الفرج
تحياتي لكم جميعا

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## إيلاف

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## اطياف

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااههههههههههههه  هههه 
ياصاحب الزمان ظاقت صددددددددددددددددددددورنا
متى ترانا ونراك يابعد عمري
ععععععععععععععععععجل يارب في فرج صاحب العصر والزمان  انهم يرونه بعيدا ونراه قريبا 
مشكورة         حبيتي            والله            يكثر
من امثالششششششششششش

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## رحيل الشمس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا 
وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم بحق فاطمة الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عجل في فرج إمام زماننا ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا.

----------


## كميل الفضلي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا 
وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم بحق فاطمة الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عجل في فرج إمام زماننا ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا.

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه الطاهرين في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا 
وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم بحق فاطمة الزهراء وأبيها وبعلها وبنيها والسر المستودع فيها عجل في فرج إمام زماننا ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا.

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
ياالله ياالله ياالله

----------


## نسمة ليل

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
        اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
             العجل العجل العجل

----------


## LUCKY

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

*عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*
*يسلموا على الطرح الموفق*
*تحياتي lucky*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_السلام عليكم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين._

----------


## غرام العاشقين

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين


العجل العجل يا صاحب الزمان

جزاكم الله خير

تحياتي

----------


## ليش رحت عني

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عاشق الصادق

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## LUCKY

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*_اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل_
_يامولاي طال الانتظار_

----------


## ضوي ضوي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه* 

*وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً* 

*وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك* 

*طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*

*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين* 

*الطاهرين.*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان. 

العجل العجل يامولاي ياصاحب الزمان.

----------


## داحي الباب

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه* 

*وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً* 

*وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك* 

*طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*

*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين* 

*الطاهرين.*

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه فى هذه الساعة وفى كل ساعة وليا 
وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين
الله يجعله فى ميزان اعمالك..................
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشربف

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## عين الحياة 2007

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## LUCKY

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

*عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل
 :sad2:

----------


## فرح

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلاوهب لنا رأفته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام 
...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

*عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## عين الحياة 2007

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## روح الانسانيه

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
*وجعلنا من انصاره والمستشهدين بين يديه ..*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلاوهب لنا رأفته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام 
...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

*عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل  :sad2:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلاوهب لنا رأفته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام 
...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن,*
* صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة,* 
*ولياً وحافظا* 
*وقائدا وناصرا* 
*ودليلا وعينا,* 
*حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا*
* وتمتعه فيها طويلا...*
*برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## زهور الامل

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلاوهب لنا رأفته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام 
...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

*عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## khozam

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
**اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## أيوب

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*

----------


## جــــــود

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن,*
* صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه,* 
*في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة,*
* ولياً وحافظا* 
*وقائدا وناصرا* 
*ودليلا وعينا,* 
*حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا* 
*وتمتعه فيها طويلا*
*...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن,
صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه,* 
*في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة,*
*ولياً وحافظا* 
*وقائدا وناصرا* 
*ودليلا وعينا,* 
*حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا* 
*وتمتعه فيها طويلا*
*...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان ..

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن,
صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, 
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة,*
*ولياً وحافظا* 
*وقائدا وناصرا* 
*ودليلا وعينا,* 
*حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا* 
*وتمتعه فيها طويلا*
*...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل

----------


## khozam

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن,
صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, 
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة,*
*ولياً وحافظا* 
*وقائدا وناصرا* 
*ودليلا وعينا,* 
*حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا* 
*وتمتعه فيها طويلا*
*...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان ..

----------


## اللامع

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلاوهب لنا رأفته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام 
...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

*عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل

----------


## حــــايــرة

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*_اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل_

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن,
صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, 
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة,*
*ولياً وحافظا* 
*وقائدا وناصرا* 
*ودليلا وعينا,* 
*حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا* 
*وتمتعه فيها طويلا*
*...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان ..

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## ملاك الروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## صمت السنين

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن,
صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, 
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة,*
*ولياً وحافظا* 
*وقائدا وناصرا* 
*ودليلا وعينا,* 
*حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا* 
*وتمتعه فيها طويلا*
*...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان ..

----------


## سيناريو

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل  :sad2:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

*للهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## perfume

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*_اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل_

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن,
**صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, 
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة,
**ولياً وحافظا* 
*وقائدا وناصرا* *ودليلا وعينا,* 
*حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا* 
*وتمتعه فيها طويلا*
*...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان ..

----------


## كميل الفضلي

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل ...

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*_اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل_

----------


## khozam

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن,
**صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, 
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة,
**ولياً وحافظا* 
*وقائدا وناصرا* *ودليلا وعينا,* 
*حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا* 
*وتمتعه فيها طويلا*
*...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان ..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن,صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة,ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمينوصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن,
**صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, 
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة,
**ولياً وحافظا* 
*وقائدا وناصرا* *ودليلا وعينا,* 
*حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا* 
*وتمتعه فيها طويلا*
*...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان ..

----------


## عاشق العسكري

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل ...

----------


## khozam

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن,
صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه,* 
*في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة,*
*ولياً وحافظا* 
*وقائدا وناصرا* 
*ودليلا وعينا,* 
*حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا* 
*وتمتعه فيها طويلا*
*...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## أناشيد المطر

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


*ارجو من جميع الأعضاء الموالين الذين يهمهم ظهور صاحب الثأر امامنا المنتظر عجل الله فرجه بأن يتقدموا له بالدعاء لتعجيل في فرجه الشريف.*


*هذا لأننا لا يهمنا شئ اكثر من ضهور صاحب العصر والزمان..........*
*اللهم بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
*اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن,
صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, 
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة,*
*ولياً وحافظا* 
*وقائدا وناصرا* 
*ودليلا وعينا,* 
*حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا* 
*وتمتعه فيها طويلا*
*...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
**
*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان* 
*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

جعلنا وإياكم من انصاره وأعوانه

----------


## ضوي ضوي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


*ارجو من جميع الأعضاء الموالين الذين يهمهم ظهور صاحب الثأر امامنا المنتظر عجل الله فرجه بأن يتقدموا له بالدعاء لتعجيل في فرجه الشريف.*


*هذا لأننا لا يهمنا شئ اكثر من ضهور صاحب العصر والزمان..........*
*اللهم بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
*اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## أسرار الليل

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## إشراق

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## khozam

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.




اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل
العجل العجل العجل

العجل العجل العجل

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*       اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
          العجل العجل العجل

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## إشراق

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## نور الشمس

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## رعد الليل

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليًا وحافظا وقائدًا وناصرًا ودليلًا وعلينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا
اللهم انصره وانتصر به وانصره نصرًا عزيزا وافتح له فتحًا يسيرا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وأهلك أعداءهم في العالمين يارب العالمين
اللهم إجعلنا من أنصاره وأعوانه وشيعته ومحبيه والمستشهدين بين يديه

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## إشراق

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
       اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
          العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## إشراق

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Hussain.T

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## جررريح الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيماللهم صل على محمد وآل محمداللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمينوصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## khozam

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*




اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## khozam

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*




اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## dreams

اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف
متبارك  ياحجة الله بعيد الغدير  ونجدد البيعة لامير المؤمنين عليه السلام  ولك ياسيدى
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه فى هذه الساعة وفى كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## khozam

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## إشراق

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## خادمة المهدي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## جنة الحسين

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد...*

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## فرح

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره بحقه وبحق ابائه
 عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاةوالسلام ...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## اهات كربلاء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

جعلنا وإياكم من انصاره وأعوانه

----------


## جنة الحسين

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## khozam

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## خادمة المهدي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## شفايف وردية

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## وردة المستقبل

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## جنة الحسين

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## LUCKY

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## صمت السنين

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عاشق الصادق

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## كميل الفضلي

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## بعيد الدار

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان
وأجعلنا من أنصاره وأعوانه والمستشهدين بين يديه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## MOONY

*لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Sweet Magic

لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## LUCKY

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## واحة العالم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## آهات زينب

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرجهم يارب العالمين*

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا*
*ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياأرحم الراحميــــــــــن ..!*

*أحسنتم .. رحم الله والديكم*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## صدى كربلاء

*اللهُمَ صَلْ عَلىَ مُحَمَدٍ وََ آَلِ مُحَمَدٍ الطَيِبِين الطَاهِرَينْ المُنْتَجَبِين وَعَجِلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وَ سَهِلْ مَخْرَجَهُمّ الشَرَيفْ وَإجْعَلْنا مِن شِيعَتَهُم وَ أنصَارِهِم وَخُدَام تُرَابَ أقْدَامِهْم أرْوَاحُنَا لهُمْ الفِداءْ , وَإِلْعَنْ أَعدَائَهِمْ إَلىَ يَوم الّدِينْ* 

*اللّـُهمّ كُـنْ لِوَلِيّــكَ الحُجّـةِ بنِ الحَسَن**صَلواتُـكَ عليهِ وَعَلَى آبائِـه في هَـذِه السّـاعَة وَفي كُـلّ سَاعَـةً وليـاً**وحَافِظَـاً وقائـداً وناصِراً ودليـلاً وعينـاً حتـى تُسْكِنَـهُ ارضَـكَ طَوعـاً**وتُمَتِّعـهُ فيهـا طويـلاً بـِرَحْمَتِـكَ ياأرحـَمَ الرّاحِـمينْ**اللهـم**اجعلنـا من انصـاره واشياعـه والمستشهدين تحــت لوائـه** ...*

  اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لَا تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلَا نَوْمٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلَّا بِمَا شَاءَ وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَلَا يَئُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## بريق الذكرى

مشكورة اختي ورحم الله والديك
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## صمت السنين

مشكورة اختي ورحم الله والديك*
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

مشكورة اختي ورحم الله والديك*

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*

----------


## حــــايــرة

مشكورة اختي ورحم الله واديك

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## *متعذبة بالحب**

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*

----------


## شفايف وردية

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*

----------


## همسة ألم

اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد :
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
*العجل العجل العجل العجل يامولاي يا صاحب الزمان* 
*أشكرك أختي ع الموضوع الحلو ...*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد :
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
*العجل العجل العجل العجل يامولاي يا صاحب الزمان*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد :
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
*العجل العجل العجل العجل يامولاي يا صاحب الزمان*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## احلام الامس

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


*ارجو من جميع الأعضاء الموالين الذين يهمهم ظهور صاحب الثأر امامنا المنتظر عجل الله فرجه بأن يتقدموا له بالدعاء لتعجيل في فرجه الشريف.*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

مولاي يافرج الله عجل على ظهورك*
*الغوث الغوث الغوث*
*ادركنا ادركنا ادركنا*
*الساعة الساعة الساعة*
*العجل الجل العجل*
*يا صاحب العصر والزمان


**
*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## آهات زينب

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة

وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا ..!

----------


## وردة البستان

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

تحياتي 
وردة البستان

----------


## حــــــــــلا

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## غرام العاشقين

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## سيناريو

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه,
 في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, 
حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه,
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, 
حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عنيده

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## فرح

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره بحقه وبحق ابائه
عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاةوالسلام ...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## hope

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.





بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## بنت البلوش

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عنيده

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## MOONY

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد_
_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## LUCKY

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## hope

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.





بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## Malamh Cute

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## جررريح الررروح

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## فرح

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره بحقه وبحق ابائه
عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاةوالسلام ...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## Malamh Cute

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## khozam

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.


اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل
*

----------


## عنيده

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## فرح

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## Hussain.T

*

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين 
*

----------


## hope

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عازفه الامل

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## MOONY

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## صمت السنين

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## فرح

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## كميل الفضلي

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد_
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## محبة البضعه

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد_
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## كميل الفضلي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## أسير الحرمان

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد_
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## Sweet Magic

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد_
_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد_
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## بعدني ......

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد_
_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## بريق الذكرى

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## MOONY

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## وردة البستان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## جررريح الررروح

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
__اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## واحة العالم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Sweet Magic

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
__اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## بنت البلوش

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## فرح

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## احلى شهد

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

ومشكورة خيووه 

تحياتي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أحزان الأمس



----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هذة الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين

----------


## إشراق

_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أباالصلط

_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
_
_مشكورا
Sweet Magik

__
_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## محبة البضعه

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هذة الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين

----------


## زهرة الصباح

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## زهور الامل

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Sweet Magic

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## Malamh Cute

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم ..

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## زهرة الصباح

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## لحن الخلود

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## فهد البدري

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد


*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## حــــايــرة

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## MOONY

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Sweet Magic

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد_
_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## صمت السنين

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

*عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*

----------


## حــــايــرة

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

*عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*

----------


## LUCKY

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## همسات وله

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## MOONY

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## جنة الحسين

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## شفايف وردية

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## لجين

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

يا مهدي ادركنا

----------


## لجين

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

يامهدي ادركنا

----------


## صمت السنين

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## فهد البدري

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين


وهب لنا رحمته ورأفته وعجل فرجه

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## fatemah

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه,
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## سيناريو

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## fatemah

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## حوت البحرين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين._

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين


وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وعجل لنا فرجه يا كريم

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## khozam

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## ام البنين

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


*ارجو من جميع الأعضاء الموالين الذين يهمهم ظهور صاحب الثأر امامنا المنتظر عجل الله فرجه بأن يتقدموا له بالدعاء لتعجيل في فرجه الشريف.*


*هذا لأننا لا يهمنا شئ اكثر من ضهور صاحب العصر والزمان..........*
*اللهم بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
مأجور سيدي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين


وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وعجل فرجه يا كريم

----------


## بنت البلوش

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## dreams

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه  فى هذه الساعة وفى كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## الحال2007مه

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آيائه في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يارحم الراحمين
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

----------


## ام البنين

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم 
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه فى هذه الساعة وفى كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دانة الشوق

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## زهرة الصباح

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## روح الكون

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## روح الكون

:embarrest: اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## روح الكون

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## علي عبد الباري

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*



*اللهم بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

مششكورين على الطرح الرائع

----------


## لجين

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*



*اللهم بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دانة العواميه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*



*اللهم بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## لحن الخلود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## khozam

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## أسير الحرمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*



*اللهم بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا..
.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## زهرة الصباح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*



*اللهم بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## fatemah

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## أحزان الأمس

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين


وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وعجل لنا فرجه يا كريم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين


وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وعجل لنا فرجه يا كريم*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## همسات وله

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*

*عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو Sweet Magik*

*ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## حوت البحرين

_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## حــــايــرة

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...*

*برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
**
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...*

*برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا* 
*برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## حــــايــرة

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أنوار المهدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد
ا((للهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله أجمعين))

----------


## همسات وله

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


*ارجو من جميع الأعضاء الموالين الذين يهمهم ظهور صاحب الثأر امامنا المنتظر عجل الله فرجه بأن يتقدموا له بالدعاء لتعجيل في فرجه الشريف.*


*هذا لأننا لا يهمنا شئ اكثر من ضهور صاحب العصر والزمان..........*
*اللهم بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*




.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## ومضة امل

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

 
*اللهم بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## حــــايــرة

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## اسير الضلام

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


*ارجو من جميع الأعضاء الموالين الذين يهمهم ظهور صاحب الثأر امامنا المنتظر عجل الله فرجه بأن يتقدموا له بالدعاء لتعجيل في فرجه الشريف.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## khozam

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## همسات وله

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## صالح 48

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


*يا صاحب الزمان*
*يا مولاى*
*لقد ضاقت الأرض و السماء*
*بمن يدعون انهم مسلمين*
*وهم بعيدين كل البعد عن مبادئ الإسلام*
*و أخلاقه*
*يا مولاي عجل* 
*و طبق لنا*

*الإسلام الحقيقي*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## وردة حلاوية

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

مولاي يافرج الله عجل على ظهورك

                         تحياتي 
                     وردةحلاوية

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


*ارجو من جميع الأعضاء الموالين الذين يهمهم ظهور صاحب الثأر امامنا المنتظر عجل الله فرجه بأن يتقدموا له بالدعاء لتعجيل في فرجه الشريف.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## حوت البحرين

_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## وردة المستقبل

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## ليالي الخبر

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## ام البنين

مشكورة خيتو يعطيكِ الف عافية وتسلم ايدك

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

*عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*

----------


## ام البنين

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## fatemah

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## شوق الربيع

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.

----------


## بنت البلوش

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## حــــايــرة

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## بنوتة توتة

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد,,
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين


وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وعجل لنا فرجه يا كريم

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد,,
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## خادمة المهدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## khozam

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
**اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.*
*
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*


*والحمدلله رب العالمين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## ام البنين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**
**اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.*
*
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*


*والحمدلله رب العالمين*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.*
*
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*


*والحمدلله رب العالمين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



* العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## بنت البلوش

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## fatemah

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد..*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.* 



اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين



العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## khozam

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## fatemah

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين



العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين



العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين


وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وعجل لنا فرجه يا كريم

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن
صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة 
ولياً وحافظا وقائداً وناصرا ودليلاً
وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعاً
وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين

----------


## جنة الحسين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن
صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة 
ولياً وحافظا وقائداً وناصرا ودليلاً
وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعاً
وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين


وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وعجل لنا فرجه يا كريم

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## حــــايــرة

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا* 
*برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين* 


*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

*عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين
*
*العجــــل العجـــــل العجـــــل 


**
*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

العجــــل العجـــــل العجـــــل*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

العجــــل العجـــــل العجـــــل*

----------


## شوق الربيع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن
صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة 
ولياً وحافظا وقائداً وناصرا ودليلاً
وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعاً
وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين

----------


## فرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن
صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة 
ولياً وحافظا وقائداً وناصرا ودليلاً
وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعاً
وتمتعه فيها طويلا وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن
صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة 
ولياً وحافظا وقائداً وناصرا ودليلاً
وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعاً
وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين
*

----------


## حوت البحرين

_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين._

----------


## لحن الخلود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن
صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة 
ولياً وحافظا وقائداً وناصرا ودليلاً
وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعاً
وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين

----------


## حــــايــرة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن
صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة 
ولياً وحافظا وقائداً وناصرا ودليلاً
وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعاً
وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*



*هذا لأننا لا يهمنا شئ اكثر من ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان..........*
*اللهم بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

*الله يعطيك العافية ..*
*و مثابين و مأجورين .. و من الفائزين بإذن الباري تعالى ..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## لحن الخلود

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن
صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة 
ولياً وحافظا وقائداً وناصرا ودليلاً
وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعاً
وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن
صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة 
ولياً وحافظا وقائداً وناصرا ودليلاً
وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعاً
وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين

----------


## أسير الحرمان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن
صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه
في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة 
ولياً وحافظا وقائداً وناصرا ودليلاً
وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعاً
وتمتعه فيها طويلا وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## فرح

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد
 
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وعجل لنا فرجه يا كريم

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين



*العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين



*العجل العجل العجل يا مولاي يا صاحب الزمان*

----------


## dreams

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم كن  لوليك الحجةابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه فى هذه الساعة وفى كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا 
وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم كن لوليك الحجةابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه فى هذه الساعة وفى كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا 
وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين



العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم كن لوليك الحجةابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه فى هذه الساعة وفى كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا 
وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.**



*
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## كـــ1دي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

**اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## مها 2008

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عازفه الامل

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## أسير الحرمان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## مها 2008

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## صمت السنين

كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## بقايا انسان

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل*
*يامولاي*

----------


## khozam

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.


اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل*
*يامولاي*

----------


## وردة المستقبل

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*

----------


## بقايا انسان

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.


اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

**اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل*
*يامولاي*

----------


## كـــ1دي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل*
*يامولاي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

**اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل*
*يامولاي*

----------


## ايات الروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

**اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل*
*يامولاي*

----------


## dreams

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
يارب الحسين بحق الحسين اشف صدر الحسين بظهور الحجة ابن الحسن عج
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه فى هذه الساعة وفى كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين
اللهم ارزقنا  محبته ورئفته وعنايته ورضه عنا 
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.


اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.


اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره واعوانه ياكريم*

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو Sweet Magik*

*ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## غيث السماء



----------


## نور الهدى



----------


## جـرحـ الـروحـ،،

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*

----------


## dreams

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه فى هذه الساعة وفى كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا  حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا  برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.


اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*لهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## نور الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## ابن طيبة

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه فى هذه الساعة وفى كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
وبورك الله فيكم

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه* 
*في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة ولياً وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعاً وتمتعه فيها طويلاً*
*برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله وسلم على محمد وآل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين*
*جزاك الله ألف خير أختي العزيزه* 
*جعلها الله في ميزان أعمالك*
*..ودمتي في حفظ الرحمن..*

----------


## نبراس النور

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه فى هذه الساعة وفى كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## ابن طيبة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.* 
جعلنا وإياكم من انصاره وأعوانه

----------


## أميرة باحساسي



----------


## Hussain.T

لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.


اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## أميرة باحساسي



----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

*عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

*عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

*عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*

----------


## نبراس النور

_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم_

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم_

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد_
_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
_

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_
_اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد_
_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين_
_اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
_

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على ابائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة وليًا و حافظا و قائدًا و ناصرا و دليلاً و عينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا و تمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 

العجل العجل يا مولاي يا صاحب الزمان .... العجل العجل يا مولاي يا صاحب الزمان ... العجل العجل يا مولاي يا صاحب الزمان*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

*عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*

----------


## سـلـوان

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على ابائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة وليًا و حافظا و قائدًا و ناصرا و دليلاً و عينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا و تمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين..

العجل العجل يا مولاي يا صاحب الزمان .... العجل العجل يا مولاي يا صاحب الزمان ... العجل العجل يا مولاي يا صاحب الزمان*

----------


## ايات الروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## dreams

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه فى هذه الساعة وفى كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين*
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم*

----------


## لغتي العربية

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا ، حتى تُسكنه أرضك ضوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 

برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## Taka

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه فى هذه الساعة وفى كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين
اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم

----------


## عذبة صوت

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*

----------


## إحساس و حكاية

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة وليا و حافظا و قائدا و ناصرا ودليلا و عينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا و تمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد و عجل فرجهم يا كريم ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*

----------


## لغتي العربية

اللهم كُن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تُسكنه أرضك طوعا وتُمتعه فيها طويلا

برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## همس الصمت

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اللهم كُن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تُسكنه أرضك طوعا وتُمتعه فيها طويلا

برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة وليا و حافظا و قائدا و ناصرا ودليلا و عينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا و تمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد و عجل فرجهم يا كريم ..*

----------


## amerah

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.* 

 
*اللهم بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## نبراس النور

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة وليا و حافظا و قائدا و ناصرا ودليلا و عينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا و تمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد و عجل فرجهم يا كريم .*

----------


## بنت سيهات

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة وليا و حافظا و قائدا و ناصرا ودليلا و عينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا و تمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد و عجل فرجهم يا كريم ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة وليا و حافظا و قائدا و ناصرا ودليلا و عينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا و تمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين .
اللهم صلى على محمد و آل محمد و عجل فرجهم يا كريم ..

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## ملكة الملوك

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*
الف الصلاة على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرج ياالله قائم ال محمد     بارك الله بيكي اختي الكريمة جعلنا وياكم من انصار المهدي المنتضر عج     ملكة الملوك

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## قمر بس غير

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## جراح العترة

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*
**
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## حـبـگ مـلـكـنـي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## أحلى زهر

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.* 



عجل يافرج الله 



موفقه لكل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكِ

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد.
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين.
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## صمت السنين

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## أحلى زهر

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## coffe

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه* 

*الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى* 

*تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين* 
 

*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## أحلى زهر

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## روح الانسانيه

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## أحلى زهر

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## روحانيات

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## أحلى زهر

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## شوق المحبة

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين. 



اللهم بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## أحلى زهر

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أحلى زهر

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## اسير الهوى

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا.. اللهم اجعلنا من انصاره واعوانه والكافين عنه والمستشهدين تحت لوائه.. اللهم اقضي حوائج المؤمنين بحقه ..برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا.. اللهم اجعلنا من انصاره واعوانه والكافين عنه والمستشهدين تحت لوائه.. اللهم اقضي حوائج المؤمنين بحقه ..برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا.. اللهم اجعلنا من انصاره واعوانه والكافين عنه والمستشهدين تحت لوائه.. اللهم اقضي حوائج المؤمنين بحقه ..برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين 
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## sweetsoul

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## شمعة الوادي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## الــــنـــاري

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن ,,, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه ,,, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة ,,, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا ,,, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## علوكه

> *اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
> *اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
> *وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*



يسلمووووووووواختي شمعة الوادي
على الدعاء 
وشكرا

----------


## شموع حور

_اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

_اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل_

----------


## ابو طارق

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أحلى زهر

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## أحب أم البنين

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## سماءك حلمي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## زهرة الهدى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه ولياً وحافظا وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياأرحم الراحمين*

----------


## زهرة القلوب

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.**



*
*اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل
*

----------


## روحانيات

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## اسير الهوى

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا.. واجعلنا من انصاره واعوانه والمستشهدين بين يديه.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## سارونة القطيف

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين....*

----------


## اسير الهوى

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا.. واجعلنا من انصاره واعوانه والمستشهدين بين يديه.برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*




اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## كميل الفضلي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.* 



اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل 
مشكورة خيه Sweet Magik

وجعلنا وانتي من انصارة

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
__اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
__اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

__
_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
__اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

_

----------


## روحانيات

...

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل


...

----------


## ورده محمديه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
__اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## ورده محمديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## ورد الياسمين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه ولياً وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعاً وتمتعه فيها طويلاً
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## ورده محمديه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه ولياً وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعاً وتمتعه فيها طويلاً
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## ارسم العشق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه ولياً وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعاً وتمتعه فيها طويلاً
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## غرام أحباب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه ولياً وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعاً وتمتعه فيها طويلاً
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه ولياً وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعاً وتمتعه فيها طويلاً
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين_

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## ورده محمديه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين_

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين_

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين_

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## أريج الروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## ورد الياسمين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلِ على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه ولياً وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعاً وتمتعه فيها طويلاً
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## coffe

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 
*
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## نور الشمس

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 
*
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين*

----------


## ميآسه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 
*
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## عاشقة الوهم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## جـــــــــوري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## سيناريو

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## شواطئ شوق

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## حساسه بزياده



----------


## جنون الذكريات

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 
*
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## MOONY

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## الشيعية الاصيلة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## أموله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين*

----------


## فرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد* 

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا* 
*حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا* 
*برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين* 

*وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين*

----------


## أموله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## أموله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## اول دمعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد  
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاواتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه ولياً وحافظ وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعاً وتمتعه فيها طويلاً 
وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين  
وصل اللهم على محمد و على آل بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## Hussain.T

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## نبض قلب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 


اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 


وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 


اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 


وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 


اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 


وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 

وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## عشقي القران

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*

*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*



*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*  
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا*
*حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا* 
*برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين*  
*وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 


اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 


وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 


اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 


وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى اباءه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظاوقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحيم 
ادعو جميع الاخوه والاخوات الى الدخول والدعاء بتعجل الفرج لصاحب العصر والزمان اروحنا لمقدمه الفداء  
كما ادعوا للجميع بالدخول والدعاء لكل من اسر جراء الاعتداء الغاشم على زوار النبي الاعظم محمد عليه وعلى آله افضل الصلاة والسلام ممن اعتقلوا في المدينة او في القطيف ولا ننسى اسرنا المنسيون ومن ضمن الاسر اخي مهدي وابن خالتي 
اللهم فك اسرهم جميعا بحق محمد وآل محمد  
وبحق اسيره كربلاء سيدتي وملاتي زينب عليها السلام 
وبحق اسير كربلاء الامام السجاد عليه السلام 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعوان والعاقبه للمتقين 
الا ان الفجر لقريب ونرى الان بعض من علامات ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان جعلنا الله واياكم من جنوده وانصاره 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## غريبة الطابيع

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً 
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين
و صلى الله على محمد و آله الطيبين الطاهرين "

----------


## النظره البريئه

في ميزان الاعمال
بالتوفيق جميعاً

----------


## looovely

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجـة ابن الحسـن صلواتك عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا و تمتعه فيها طويلاً برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين*
*و صلى الله على محمد و آله الطيبين الطاهرين* 
* الله يفرج عنهم يااااارب* 
*وياخذ حقهم من ظالميهم* 
*تح ـيــآآآتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً 
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين
و صلى الله على محمد و آله الطيبين الطاهرين "

ينقل الى القسم الانسب 
يعطيك العافية 
دمت بخير

----------


## ملكة سبأ

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى اباءه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظاوقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحيم

أمـــــن يجيب المـــــــضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء آجب المضطر ونحن المضطرون اليك يالله يالله يالله

أمـــــن يجيب المـــــــضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء آجب المضطر ونحن المضطرون اليك يالله يالله يالله

أمـــــن يجيب المـــــــضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء آجب المضطر ونحن المضطرون اليك يالله يالله يالله 

اللهم نسألك بالفرج  للمعتقلين

----------


## أمل الظهور

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
*
*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى اباءه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظاوقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحيم*
*
*
*أمـــــن يجيب المـــــــضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء آجب المضطر ونحن المضطرون اليك يالله يالله يالله

أمـــــن يجيب المـــــــضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء آجب المضطر ونحن المضطرون اليك يالله يالله يالله

أمـــــن يجيب المـــــــضطر اذا دعاه ويكشف السوء آجب المضطر ونحن المضطرون اليك يالله يالله يالله 

*

*الله يفك اسر كل اسير يارب ويفرج عليهم* 

*
*

----------


## هدوء الغرام



----------


## علوكه

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظًا و قائدًا و ناصرًا و دليلاً و عينًا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا و تمتعه فيها طويلا و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ..و دعائه و خيره ..برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين 




_إلهي عظم البلاء, وبرح الخفاء, وانكشف الغطاء, وانقطع الرجاء, وضاقت الأرض, ومنعت السماء, وأنت المستعان, وإليك المشتكى, وعليك المعول في الشدة والرخاء. اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد أولي الأمر الذين فرضت علينا طاعتهم, وعرفتنا بذلك منزلتهم, ففرج عنا بحقهم فرجا عاجلا قريبا كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب, يا محمد يا علي, يا علي يا محمد, اكفياني فأنكما كافيان, وانصراني فأنكما ناصران, يا مولانا يا صاحب الزمان, الغوث الغوث الغوث, أدركني أدركني أدركني, الساعة الساعة الساعة, العجل العجل العجل, يا أرحم الراحمين, بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين._

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة بن الحسن صلواتك عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظًا و قائدًا و ناصرًا و دليلاً و عينًا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا و تمتعه فيها طويلا و هب لنا رأفته و رحمته ..و دعائه و خيره ..برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 


اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 


وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## khozam

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى اباءه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظاوقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك ياارحم الراحيم








اللهم فك اسرنا  بحق محمد وآل محمد 


وبحق اسيره كربلاء سيدتي وملاتي زينب عليها السلام


وبحق اسير كربلاء الامام السجاد عليه السلام


انا لله وانا اليه راجعوان والعاقبه للمتقين





والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## اسيرة شوق

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## حلاالكون

;
 اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آلهالطيبين اجمعين 


*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.* 



اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل 
مشكورة خيه Sweet Magik

وجعلنا وانتي من انصارة

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

*عجل اللهم فرجه الشريف وسهل الله مخرجه وجعلنا الله من انصاره ومواليه ياكريم*

----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## عفاف الهدى

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً 
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## النظره البريئه

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*





اللهم عجل ظهور صاحب العصر والزمان 
العجل العجل العجل

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً 
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين
و صلى الله على محمد و آله الطيبين الطاهرين "

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً 
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين
و صلى الله على محمد و آله الطيبين الطاهرين "

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً 
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين
و صلى الله على محمد و آله الطيبين الطاهرين "

----------


## النظره البريئه



----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم عجل لوليك الفرج

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً 
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين
و صلى الله على محمد و آله الطيبين الطاهرين "

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً 
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين
و صلى الله على محمد و آله الطيبين الطاهرين "

----------


## حلم الورد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً 
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين
و صلى الله على محمد و آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## النظره البريئه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً 
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين
و صلى الله على محمد و آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## جنة القطيف

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*


*ارجو من جميع الأعضاء الموالين الذين يهمهم ظهور صاحب الثأر امامنا المنتظر عجل الله فرجه بأن يتقدموا له بالدعاء لتعجيل في فرجه الشريف.*


*هذا لأننا لا يهمنا شئ اكثر من ضهور صاحب العصر والزمان..........*
*اللهم بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين ..*


*ثانكس ع الموضوع القيم ..*

----------


## اطياف

هم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

مولاي يافرج الله عجل على ظهورك

----------


## الحساسه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً 
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين
و صلى الله على محمد و آله الطيبين الطاهرين "

----------


## قمر دنياي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً 
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين
و صلى الله على محمد و آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## أم غدير

_                           بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_


*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

_جعلنا وإياكم من انصاره وأعوانه_

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## فرح

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## النظره البريئه

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
**بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين*

----------


## همسة ألم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*


*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## صوت الالم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً 
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين
و صلى الله على محمد و آله الطيبين الطاهرين "

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## همسة ألم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## فرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## عوامي مغترب

_اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً 
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين
و صلى الله على محمد و آله الطيبين الطاهرين_

----------


## الفارسه الحسناء

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى أبائه في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا" وحافظا" وقائدا" وناصرا" ودليلا" وعينا حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين


اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

----------


## همسة ألم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## فرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## همسة ألم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*

*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## دموع الماضي

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## أموله

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## وللبكاء بقيه

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## بنت نصر الله

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

*ارجو من جميع الأعضاء الموالين الذين يهمهم ظهور صاحب الثأر امامنا المنتظر عجل الله فرجه بأن يتقدموا له بالدعاء لتعجيل في فرجه الشريف.*

*هذا لأننا لا يهمنا شئ اكثر من ضهور صاحب العصر والزمان..........*
*اللهم بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## فرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## أموله



----------


## اول دمعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليك الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتك عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً 
برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
و صلى الله على محمد و آله الطيبين الطاهرين ...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
 
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## *حــــــــــلا*

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
**
*

----------


## نبراس فاطمي

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
**
*

----------


## النظره البريئه

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
**
*

----------


## فرح

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## فرح

سم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
**
*

----------


## Hussain.T

لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## ورده محمديه

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
*

----------


## روح منسيه

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Hussain.T

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## فرح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم كن لوليكـ الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن صلواتكـ عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضكـ طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً وهب لنا رافته ورحمته ودعائه وخيره
**بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتكـ يا أرحم الراحمين*

----------


## إستبرق

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## اللامع

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه أرضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## آهات حنونه

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## إستبرق

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## حلاالكون

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## إستبرق

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## إستبرق

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## إستبرق

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Hussain.T

للهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## إستبرق

*للهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.

----------


## إستبرق

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## آهات حنونه

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## آهات حنونه

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## إستبرق

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## همسة ألم

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*


*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## إستبرق

*اللهم كُن لوليك الحجة إبن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## إستبرق

*اللهم كُن لوليك الحجة إبن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## إستبرق

*اللهم كُن لوليك الحجة إبن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## فرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا
 وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

اللهم كُن لوليك الحجة إبن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## ملكه القلوب

اللهم كُن لوليك الحجة إبن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*اللهم كُن لوليك الحجة إبن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## بنوته كيوته

*اللهم كُن لوليك الحجة إبن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## فرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا
وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## ملكه القلوب

*اللهم كُن لوليك الحجة إبن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## فرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا
وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## ملكه القلوب

*اللهم كُن لوليك الحجة إبن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

اللهم كُن لوليك الحجة إبن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## Malamh Cute

اللهم كُن لوليك الحجة إبن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين

----------


## ملكه القلوب

*اللهم كُن لوليك الحجة إبن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...
برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## فرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا
وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف ورحمنا بهم يا كريم 

"اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة وليا وحافظا 
وقائدا وانصرا ودليلا وعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين" 

العجل العجل العجل يا مولاي يا صاحب العصر والزمان

----------


## فرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا
وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا
وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

----------


## Habit Roman

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين*

*ورحمنا بمحمد وآله ياكريم*

----------


## فرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا
وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## فرح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا
وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## حلاالكون

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا
وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى آبائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا
**وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
**بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين*

----------


## ايات الروح

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## صفآء الروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا
وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## آهات حنونه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا
وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه ولياً
وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

*اللهم بحق محمد سيد المرسلين .. وعلي امير المؤمنين .. و فاطمة سيدة نساء العالمين.. و الحسن إمام المتقين..والحسين الشهيد كعبة الموالين.. وابا الفضل العباس قطيع الكفين..وجميع أئمة الرحمة المعصومين عجَّل بفرج مولانا صاحب العصر والزمان ليملأ الأرض قسطا وعدلا كما ملئت ظلما وجورا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين,
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.
**
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه ولياً
وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## عاشق 280

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

 اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
 وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه ولياً
 وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً
 حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
 وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
 بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
 برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
 وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه ولياً
وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه ولياً
وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه ولياً
وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا
وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه ولياً
وحافظاً وقائداً وناصراً ودليلاً وعيناً
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين*

----------


## أموله

*اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن, صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه, في هذه الساعة وفي كل ساعة, ولياً وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلا وعينا, حتى تسنكه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا...برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين*
*وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله الطيبين الطاهرين.*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 

اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلاوتك عليه 
وعلى ابائه في هده الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا
وحافظ وقائدا وناصرا وذليلا وعينا 
حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا 
وهب لنا رأفته ورحمته و دعائه وخيره 
بحقه بحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام
برحمتك يا ارحم الرحمين 
وصلى اللهم على محمد وال بيته الطيبن الطاهرين*

----------

